# Very disappointed in northbay club



## Bowmen1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Very disappointed in northbay club 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seems like some of the members are a little two face at this club! As I showed up to shoot this morning I was told I had to shoot the open class I said I'm not a open class shooter I have 5 fixed pins.They said it was because I have a long stabalizer. I said I was not informed of this and maybe they should have sent out or mention something earlier,they said they mailed out info on it I said there was nothing in the letter I got, then member Joey shoves the letter in my face and procedes to tell me to read that they are going by last years OAA rules. I then asked are you going to make people who I see here that have more then 1 string attachment shoot open as last years rules states only 1 string attachment for Bowhunter unlimited,he says no.So I guess this club gets to pick and choose which rules they want to use I know I wasn't the only one who showed up not knowing there so called pick and choose rules.I know of another member James who told people that it was not going to be a issue about the stablizer yesterday but I guess he's singing a different tune,I just wish the members of this club would get together on things. They said this is not a OAA turnament I said I know that but everyone else in Ontario uses the OAA rules as a standard but they feel free to make there own rules. I for one will not attend any more of there shoots did not like the way I was treated, just wanted to voice my opinion.
__________________
Dwayne


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

A controversy even when I am not there HMMMMM :nyah::uzi::brave::jaw:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Wasn't too long ago that everybody dogged Gilles for saying that if clubs didn't want to follow the rules better, then he would stop going. Sounds like he was bang on after all...


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=651153

In their defence, we were told specifically BHU means short stab. 

I hope it was as much fun as usual, I got stuck having to work last minute. But following the weather there makes me feel dry at least! Now, my opinion is definitely not all that important, because there is no way on earth I was going to place anyways, but if memory serves, it's easier to finish higher in open there than in BHU. And the big trophy for over-all score covers all the classes, so equipment doesn't really matter.

A suggestion for clubs that are going to use different rules though: Post each and every rule in an easily visible location at the shoot. Enforce each and every rule equally and impartially.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

If I'm going to a shoot, I don't come on here and look for threads from 5 months ago about possible rules they may, or may not follow... 

I remember that thread, but many wouldn't even know about it.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*However....*



ZarkSniper said:


> If I'm going to a shoot, I don't come on here and look for threads from 5 months ago about possible rules they may, or may not follow...
> 
> I remember that thread, but many wouldn't even know about it.


Dwayne should have remembered that thread. He lives up there, and any of us that attend that shoot regularly knew what it was going to be this year. I understood it from the flyer I received.:embara::embara: 

No offense meant Dwayne, but why get so bent over it?? If it is that important to you to win in BHU, only shoot OAA sanctioned events. You have always shot well with a short stab. anyways. Is it really that big of a deal?? This tourney has always been about fun first, and it seems as though even it is going to become ruined by whining. 

I am just bummed that I couldn't be there again this year. I had to work at Bass Pro this weekend. 

Rob


----------



## Bowmen1 (Oct 13, 2005)

it wouldn't have been so bad but I draw the line of having the paper flyers jamed in my face and told to read and also the flyer they sent me had no mention of the rule changes just that binos were aloud etc. nothing on classes being changed anyway they pissed my off and I'V heard not all was to rosie there anyway.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Don`t like don`t go....*

Dwayne where were you when this was discussed 2 months ago on at... It was big news on at , and was in the canadian forum so I`m sure you knew about it and I hope I don`t have to check previous threads, did you not shoot bowhunter with a short stab for years, sorry but the 200 or so shooters who braved the rain for 2 days had nothing bad to say about the shoot... courses where laid out in a safe and accessible way. targets where in great shape and shots where great... The food was excellent ... the door prizes where outstanding...Seems to me you showed up with a chip on your shoulder and wanted everybody to play your game... sorry buddy no go .. everybody had a good time ... I challenge you to show me that you did not know about the stab rule .. I even heard people offered you a short stab and you refused it ... well I hope you had a good weekend as all the people at the shoot did .... AND MING YOU AND THE REST OF THE CLUB DID A FANTASTIC JOB CONSIDERING THE CONDITIONS ..... And dwayne sorry but if a t-shirt means so much to you ..You can have mine that I won .......


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*too bad Dwaine*

Dwaine, it's kid of ironic that they ridicule the top guy at the events. 



p.s. Jason.. we missed you this weekend..


----------



## LIFETIMEGIRL (Aug 11, 2008)

If you know what the rules are going to be enforced at a shoot there is no reason for you to complain at the event. And even less reason to vent your displeasure on a forum. Discuss your concerns with the organizers of the event. If you can't reach a satisfactory resolution, agree to disagree and leave - don't ruin it for everyone else. At the very least, come prepared to shoot in another category.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Using current equipment classes and scoring wouldn't have made this shoot any less fun. Woulda added to attendance though. Good to see everybody pulling together to promote the sport.ukey:


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Running bear shoot*

This was my first time there, as Ted said weather sucked big time but all else went very well , Saturday's supper was A-1 well done to all who helped set it up, will be back next year thanks again:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

The running bear is what it is a fun tournament. Yes they run their
own rules and some of them I don't like. But where else can my wife
and I shoot for $40 for both of us and shoot 80 targets and get
a roast beef dinner to boot.
Overall it was well run tournament with a ton of work put in by
the organizers.
There were a few pins guys shooting open with long stabilizers.
MY congradulations go out to Jason Grawbarger who won open
with pins:darkbeer:
Brian


----------



## Bowmen1 (Oct 13, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Dwayne where were you when this was discussed 2 months ago on at... It was big news on at , and was in the canadian forum so I`m sure you knew about it and I hope I don`t have to check previous threads, did you not shoot bowhunter with a short stab for years, sorry but the 200 or so shooters who braved the rain for 2 days had nothing bad to say about the shoot... courses where laid out in a safe and accessible way. targets where in great shape and shots where great... The food was excellent ... the door prizes where outstanding...Seems to me you showed up with a chip on your shoulder and wanted everybody to play your game... sorry buddy no go .. everybody had a good time ... I challenge you to show me that you did not know about the stab rule .. I even heard people offered you a short stab and you refused it ... well I hope you had a good weekend as all the people at the shoot did .... AND MING YOU AND THE REST OF THE CLUB DID A FANTASTIC JOB CONSIDERING THE CONDITIONS ..... And dwayne sorry but if a t-shirt means so much to you ..You can have mine that I won .......





Well I think that thread was started back in Feb sometime and I"m not going back 5 months or so to check on what was said etc. And no theres no chip on my shoulder.I would have shoot with my long stab but the night before a NB exc said they were not going to inforce it,so when I got there and asked they started back peddling.Then when Joey started insisting that I was mailed info on the changes and when I tried to tell him I wasn't he basically called me a liar and proceeded to jam the papers in my face and says read.I still have what was sent to me in the mail and there was nothing in it about rule changes.So after he said they were using last years rules and when I asked about certain other rules he said no ,so thats when I said I guess your picking and chooseing what rules you want to use. So thats when I left I don't appreciate being lied to or called a liar,So if you had fun and a great time thats good glade you enjoyed yourself and no the t-shirt doesn't mean so much to me


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Dwayne*

Dwayne you admit that you read the posts then and new that there where rule changes and it was a fun shoot.......Then why press the matter, I`ve seen you shoot and know you would have had a good time if you like the others had just enjoyed it.... yes I got the second mailing here in Ottawa as well as all the others in this area... This is not a personal attack but clubs can change the rules if they want.... Next time I think they should have the mystery rule ... No one knows what it is till you show up and register lol like no stabs at all in all classes lol wouldn`t that be a hoot ... Comon lighten up ITS A FUN SHOOT THAT THERE IS NONE BETTER...... AND I THINK YOU OWE THE CLUB AN APOLOGY ON THIS SITE FOR STARTING SUCH A NEGATIVE THREAD AS YOU CAN SEE THE REST OF THE ATTENDING ARCHERS THOUGHT IT WAS GREAT....And even those who couldn`t attend but defended the club for what was, a excellent shoot Again guys great time....See you all there next year God willing ... And good luck to all attending the worlds in a couple of days.... See you there ......


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't think he's arguing about a 5 month old thread...although I wouldn't go back and try to find it either. I believe he's saying that he was told that the long stab rule was not being enforced, then told the exact opposite and called a liar when he arrived for the shoot. 

As well as everyone on this site, he is entitled to his opinions and views. Just as you are entitled to present your points. 

To me, it sounds like the shoot would be alot fun. I hope to be able to make it there some time in the future. It's quite a hike for me to get there.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Info*

zarksniper

It is a great shoot and total expenses to attend was a tire on the bus 470 dollars 250 in gas 5 hrs on the road each way , food and beverages so my take with the others guys throwing in for gas MY PERSONAL COSTS WAS ABOUT 640 DOLLARS DUH THINK I LIKE THE RUNNING BEAR DARN RIGHT Hope you can make it ,you`ll be hooked like the rest of us and as dedicated to it as well ...:darkbeer:


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*?????????????????????*

C'mon Dwayne, how do you think this reflects on you?????????????? You knew you had to come prepared in two ways, first come with both stabilizers or second be prepared to change category. I've known you for several years as an upstanding guy, why do this to yourself? Why do this to such hard working volunteers at such a great club who put out such a great event? This is the wrong place to voice your complaint.

Roger


----------



## Bowmen1 (Oct 13, 2005)

IBQUIKER said:


> C'mon Dwayne, how do you think this reflects on you?????????????? You knew you had to come prepared in two ways, first come with both stabilizers or second be prepared to change category. I've known you for several years as an upstanding guy, why do this to yourself? Why do this to such hard working volunteers at such a great club who put out such a great event? This is the wrong place to voice your complaint.
> 
> Roger


I think I already explained why if you read back Roger and I think I'm entitled to my views and opinions and thats all I'm going to say!


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

I thought the folks at North Bay did a super job as always.
When you get a number of people in any situation conflicts will arise.
I see the same faces at most shoots.
We are all a big family,and it's we who keeps archery going.
I feel a little forgive and forget is always in order.
Hope to see all those faces next year.


----------

